# Adding bathroom to upstairs of Cape Cod, calling plumber/remodelers



## gjmq (Apr 4, 2013)

Considering buying a Cape Cod that currently has to bed rooms upstairs one on each side, divided by stairs and small closet, I'm sure most have seen this setup before. I was considering adding dormer in back where small closet is, but believe that's out of budget and not optimal value relative to solution number two: The right bedroom is slightly smaller than left bedroom (size wise, the houses master bedroom), and I am willing to make the right bedroom a bathroom, however the layout of the house has all of the water/waste lines at about the location of underneath the small upstairs divider closet (downstairs main bath) and leftward into the underneath of that left upstairs bedroom (kitchen). So, how complex and more to the point costly would it be to get those pipes upstairs and situated into that second, rightside upstairs room? Any brief breakdown of possible solutions/potential costs from an experienced plumber/remodeler is welcomed...If it is any help, The house is pictured in attached picture (I'm assuming it will popup or be available somehow)....The layout is as follows, walk in front door, stairs straight up to small closet and bedroom on each side. Downstairs, walk in front door left sitting room, to the right there is a wall. Continuing straight into house through sitting room on left, is hallway with bathroom in front, dining room in back right, third bedroom/office in front right (window shown), back left is kitchen. That is the relevant floorplan, leaving out back attachment, garage connection, and basement. So the first/main solution I come up with using my own logic is, the downstairs bathroom is the closest inside source of pipes, so that bathroom would have to be demoed enough to gain access, the small upstairs closet/woodfloors would have to opened up, pretty much anything in the way. Then, it would be running all pipes to ideal locations in that right upstairs bedroom for toilet/sink/shower/bath. How difficult/costly to run pipes, mainly a 4" waste pipe through all of the obstacles? I am not too experienced with these processes so pardon any naivety. I look forward to your response.

Thanks.

*** Edit, that little dormer in front is a small walk-in closet that attaches to left master bedroom, and is not an option for any bathroom. It is quite small and awkward due to stairs leading upstairs, and was probably done as much for exterior quaintness as a walkin closet, haha.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

There are way, way, way, way, WAY too many variables to even begin estimating what would be involved.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

gjmq said:


> Considering buying a Cape Cod that currently has to bed rooms upstairs one on each side, divided by stairs and small closet, I'm sure most have seen this setup before. I was considering adding dormer in back where small closet is, but believe that's out of budget and not optimal value relative to solution number two: The right bedroom is slightly smaller than left bedroom (size wise, the houses master bedroom), and I am willing to make the right bedroom a bathroom, however the layout of the house has all of the water/waste lines at about the location of underneath the small upstairs divider closet (downstairs main bath) and leftward into the underneath of that left upstairs bedroom (kitchen). So, how complex and more to the point costly would it be to get those pipes upstairs and situated into that second, rightside upstairs room? Any brief breakdown of possible solutions/potential costs from an experienced plumber/remodeler is welcomed...If it is any help, The house is pictured in attached picture (I'm assuming it will popup or be available somehow)....The layout is as follows, walk in front door, stairs straight up to small closet and bedroom on each side. Downstairs, walk in front door left sitting room, to the right there is a wall. Continuing straight into house through sitting room on left, is hallway with bathroom in front, dining room in back right, third bedroom/office in front right (window shown), back left is kitchen. That is the relevant floorplan, leaving out back attachment, garage connection, and basement. So the first/main solution I come up with using my own logic is, the downstairs bathroom is the closest inside source of pipes, so that bathroom would have to be demoed enough to gain access, the small upstairs closet/woodfloors would have to opened up, pretty much anything in the way. Then, it would be running all pipes to ideal locations in that right upstairs bedroom for toilet/sink/shower/bath. How difficult/costly to run pipes, mainly a 4" waste pipe through all of the obstacles? I am not too experienced with these processes so pardon any naivety. I look forward to your response.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *** Edit, that little dormer in front is a small walk-in closet that attaches to left master bedroom, and is not an option for any bathroom. It is quite small and awkward due to stairs leading upstairs, and was probably done as much for exterior quaintness as a walkin closet, haha.


 thanks for comming to our site for help ..this is a diy site..what you need is an estimate for a job that you would like to have done....WE CAN'T PROVIDE THAT....what you can do is call local contractors get 3 estimates and select a contractor .....


----------



## gjmq (Apr 4, 2013)

Fair enough, thanks.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

There's a will there's a way ....

My cape has the waste line in the wall between the room on the right and the hallway (towards the back of the house). It's very much doable.

The whole price thing though ......... the other guys already said it but there's no way we can figure out what that costs. Even if we threw out a number, you can't really tell your contractor "It's going to cost X? But these 2 dudes from the internet said it should only cost Y"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is so much waisted space in that type of home on the second floor.
I'd concider saving up untill I could afford to do a full dormer across the whole back side.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Dormer+Styles&Form=IQFRDR


----------

